# Why does God want us to give thanks?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 19, 2006)

How do you give thanks?

What does giving thanks mean?

What is the object of giving thanks?

How does God want us to give thanks?

Why does God want us to give thanks?

What is the outcome of giving thanks?

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm
_November 19__, 2006
__Thanksgiving and Giving Thanks, Psalm 75:1_
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## caddy (Nov 19, 2006)

.



C. Matthew McMahon said:


> How do you give thanks?
> 
> I find myself continually aware of my current plight in light of where I could be. Because God has saved us [ME] through no merit of our own, we become increasingly aware that every single minute is a gift, every blessing, each family member, each opportunity we have to share His message, even the bad in our lives--because we know that He brings good out of bad--gives us reason to hope and be Thankful. Knowing all this itself is a gift of God and should makes us Thankful. So, in answer to how: In continual uttterances throughout the day, waking even at night giving thanks, in humbleness of spirIt, placing others above ourselves, and lastly by works--as mentioned in James 2. We validate our faith and flesh out our profession by constantly working in His church in order to bring others to that saving knowledge and to bring Him Glory.
> 
> ...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 19, 2006)

Good stuff!

Those are some of the same Scriptures used in that sermon.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 22, 2006)

Considering what I have been saved from, and considering what I have been saved for, why would I NOT want to give thanks?

"Not to us, O Lord, not to us, but to your name give glory, for the sake of your steadfast love and your faithfulness!" (Psalm 115:1)


----------

